# +447624803777 sms erhalten? ist das ein Virus? Fallen da Kosten an?



## seliminho69 (3 November 2007)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,

ich bin auf der suche nach Informationen zu der nummer +447624803777 auf diese Seite gestoßen.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht informationen zu dieser Nummer geben?

Im Chat wollte mich angeblich eine SIE anrufen.
Da habe ich meine Nummer gegeben. Darauf kam eine SMS von dieser Nummer.
Ihr Zugangscode lautet.....

Da wollte ich der Person was falsches geben, da ich gemerkt habe das es ein Fake ist. In dem moment habe ich nicht aufgepasst und die tatsächliche Nummer gegeben. Da ich gewohnt bin ehrlich zu sein.

Jetzt habe ich angst, dass ich jede Menge Kosten auf der Handyrechnung bekomme.
Habe schon mit o2 telefoniert. die haben gesagt, die müssen abwarten ob die eine Rechnung bekommen.

Das dumme ist ich weiss nicht mal, was für ein Service diese Nummer ist.
Wenns eine SMS oder Erotik-Service ist, bin ich am Ende.

Und ob ich mit der Registrierung zahlen muss. 

Im google habe ich kaum etwas über diese Nummer gefunden. Ich hoffe, dass es doch keine ABzocke ist.

Ich habe nur gelesen dass es ein Virus sein kann. Und das eine Firma diese Nummer nutzt, für sms-service.

Es kann doch normalerweise nichts passieren, wenn ich mit meiner Nummer keinen Service nutze oder?

Könnt ihr mir zu dieser Nummer eine Auskunft geben?

Vielen Dank im VOraus!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: +447624803777 sms erhalten? ist das ein Virus? Fallen da Kosten an?*

Die +44.7624  ist (war) eigentlich eine ganz gewoehnliche Handynummer, die z.B. von Globalsim oder anderen Discount Roamingkarten genutzt wird. Von Dialern habe ich da noch niemals was gehoert.

mankmill


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: +447624803777 sms erhalten? ist das ein Virus? Fallen da Kosten an?*

[noparse]www.5CentSMS.de[/noparse] 

habe seit 2 Tagen probs wenn ich sms über 5Centsms verschicke wird als Absender immer beim Empfänger +447624803777 angezeigt. Normal funzt das aber prima, bin schon 2 Jahre bei 5CentSMS und hatt immer geklappt.
Gruß Dieter   ****@yahoo.de


----------



## Franziska (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: +447624803777 sms erhalten? ist das ein Virus? Fallen da Kosten an?*

Schau doch mal unter "Aktuelle Infos 22.12.2007".


> Zur Zeit ist kein SMS-Versand mit eigener Absenderkennung möglich. An einer Lösung des Problems wird bereits gearbeitet. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## Franziska (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: +447624803777 sms erhalten? ist das ein Virus? Fallen da Kosten an?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wenn ich sms über 5Centsms verschicke wird als Absender immer beim Empfänger +447624803777 angezeigt.



mir scheint, daß bei "Tarif B" und/oder technischen Problemen die Absenderkennung von "5Centsms" gesandt wird.


> Tarif B:
> Komfort-SMS ohne eigene Absenderkennung [...] Die SMS trägt als Absenderkennung eine Servicenummer, so dass der Empfänger auf Ihre Nachricht nicht direkt antworten kann.


----------

